
Netflix testing $7.99 and $8.99 streaming-only plans - mjfern
http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/23/netflix-testing-7-99-and-8-99-streaming-only-plans-in-us-right/
======
jdvolz
Anyone else think this is just them A/B testing the price?

~~~
wccrawford
Yup. Sadly, they didn't lock it to IP, so people can see both if they use
different browsers.

Or maybe they locked it to the browser's user agent, which makes -no- sense.

Or perhaps they have different versions of the site for different browsers,
and one of them hasn't updated yet.

